# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Sherime islame per shume semundje (psiqike e fizke)

## Lulzim7

Buhariu ka shkruar pët këtë sferë në kapitullin mbi lëshimin e gjakut.
*Pejgamberi sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem, ka urdhëruar praktikimin e lëshimit të gjakut (hixhame): “Nuk ka ilaç që mund të krahasohet me lëshimin e gjakut dhe hixhamen.” Hadithin e transmeton Buhariu.*
Tregohet se një beduin i është ankur Pejgamberi, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve selem, për kokëdhimbje të madhe, e ku i është përgjigjur
“Bën Hixhami!”.
Po ashtu mund të largohet dhembja nga shputat e këmbëve nëse i bëjmë me kanë. Këtë hadith e transmeton Ebu Davudi. Ka shumë hadithe që tregojnë për dobinë e lëshimit të gjakut. Nga ndodhitë që i përkasin lëshimit të gjakut nga damarët mund ta veçojmë atë kur Perjgamberi, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem, i tha mjekut Ebu Ka`bit t`ia prejë lëkurën dhe t`i lëshojë gjak nga damarët. Nga hadithi do të veçojmë: “Ilaçi më i mire është lëshimi i gjakut.”, dhe “Hixhamja nap astron neve dhe trupin tone nga jashtë, kurse lëshimi i gjakut nga brenda”
Hixhamja praktikohet edhe në vendet e ngrohta, kurse lëshimi i gjakut edhe ne vendet e ftohta.
Patjetër duhet larguar hixhames pas larjes më ujë të nxehtë, pos në raste kur gjaku është shumë i trashë, edhe në këtë rast është mire të bëhet hixhamja një orë pas larjes me ujë të nxehtë. Po ashtu duhet larguar hixhames në rastet kur barkun e kemi plotë.
Pejgamberi, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve selem, ka thënë: “Hixhameja në barkun e zbrazët është ilaç, e kur është i mbushur, atëherë ajo është sëmundje.
Ibn Maxhe thotë se e ka dëgjuar Ibn Omerin duke thënë: “Është mire të kujdesesh për gjakun tënd, pra ma thirni njeriun që e bën këtë, as shumë të moshuar e as shumë të ri, sepse unë personalisht e kam dëgjuar Pejgamberin, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve selem , duke thënë: “Lëshimi i gjakut kur barku është i zbrazët është ilaç më i mire.” Kjo është më e sigurtë dhe e urtë.
Hixhamja nën mjekër na liron nga dhembjet e dhëmbëve dhe fytyrës, kurse në këmbë është mire për lëkurën e kofshës, fluskat, reumatizimin dhe dhëmbjet e shpinës. Dobitë e hixhames janë të shumta, por hixhamja përreth nyjeve është e dëmshme, sepse dobëson të mbajturit mend.
Ahmedi është i mendimit se nuk është e preferuar marrja e shpërblimit për hixhame. Por, Ibn Abbasi ka thënë: “I bëra hixhame Pejgamberit, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve selem, e ai më pagoi për këtë shpërblim.” Pra sikur kjo të ishte gjë e keqe, ai këtë sigursht se nuk do ta bënte. Këtë hadith e transmeton Buhariu. Sa i përket vendit të hixhames, Buhariu transmeton se Ibn Abbasi ka thënë: “I kam bërë hixhame Pejgamberit, sal-lallahu alejhi ve selem, në kokë për shkak të dhëmbjeve”. Në hadithin tjetër qëndron se këtë e ka bërë për shkak të migrenës (dhembje kronike e kokës) , kurse Enesi ka thënë: “Pejgamberit i është bërë hixhame `fi`l ahede`ajn ve`l-kahil”.
Transmeton Tirmidhiu.
Fjala `el-ahede`ajn` do të thotë `ana e qafës`, kurse `el-kahil` do të thotë mbi majen e qafës.
Ebu Hurejre transmeton se Ebu Hindi ka lëshuar gjak nga maja e kokës së Pejgamberit. Ebu Davudi po ashtu e transmeton këtë version, derisa Enedi thotë se Pejgamberit, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve selem, i është bërë hixhame në majë të shputës së këmbes, këtë e transmetojnë edhe Tirmidhiu dhe Nesai.
Sa i përket ditës kur është më e mirë të praktikohet hixhamja, Ebu Hurejre transmeton se Pejgamberi sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve selem, ka thënë: “Kush bën hixhame ditën e shtatëmbëdhjetë, nëntëmbëdhjetë, ose njëzet e një të muajit, do të shërohet nga çdo sëmundje.” Këtë hadith e transmeton Davudi.
Sa i përket fjalës `nga çdo sëmundje` kjo është për t`u theksuar rëndësia e madhe e gjakut. Tirmidhiu ka transmetuar hadith identik nga Enesi.
Ebu Bekri ia ka ndaluar familjes së tij që të bëjnë hixhame ditën e martë, kurse shembull për këtë e kishte Pejgamberin, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve selem. Po ashtu ka thënë: “Atë ditë gjaku nuk koagullohet lehtë.”
Për çdo rast, unë e konsideroj se kjo ndalesë është e pranueshme kur njeriu është i shëndoshë, por kur njeriu është i sëmurë nuk duhet kushtuar rëndësi se a është dita shtatëmbëdhjetë ose njëzetë ose cilado ditë tjetër.
El-Xhelali ka thënë: “Ismail bin Asimi më ka thënë se Hambeli u ka thënë se Ahmed ibn Hambeli ka bërë hixhame kur ndjente tension pa marrë parasysh kohën.”
Tradita e hixhames rrjedh nga Isfahani. Dijeni se nëse lëshojmë gjak nga vendi i gabuar, ose kur ajo nuk është e nevojshme, mund t`i rrezikojmë funksionet trupore, sepse atëherë do t`i largojmë lëngjet trupore të sëmura dhe të shëndosha.
Mjekët konsiderojnë se duhet të bëjmë hixhame kur të `perëndojë` hëna, kurse gjakun duhet lëshuar kur hëna është e plotë.
Çdokush që ka probleme me digjestionin (tretjen) duhet larguar nga lëshimi i gjakut dhe hixhamja, apo njeriu që këndellet nga ndonjë sëmundje, personat e moshuar, personat me bark dhe mëlçi të dobët, kush është i ënjtur në fytyrë ose shputa të këmbëve, grate shtatzëne, ato që sapo kanë lindur fëmijë, si dhe ato që kanë pastrime mujore.
Koha më e mire për lëshim të gjakut dhe hixhame është dita e hënë në çfarëdo kohe, ose dita e martë gjatë ditës. Pranvera është koha më e mirë për lëshimin e gjakut, pastrimin e trupit me vjellje, humbjes së frikës nga sëmundjet, si dhe për të forcuar aktivitetin seksual
Vera është koha e ushqimeve të ftohta e cila e shkatërron tëmblin, koha kur pakësohet aktiviteti seksual, kur pakësohet humbja e gjakut rritet numri i larjeve me ujë të nxehtë.
Njeriu duhet ta prêt dimrin duke mbajtur veshje të ngrohtë dhe duke ngrënë ushqim gtë forte, siç është gjella me mish dhe perime.
Ka shumë hadithe të cilët flasin për këtë kurse, kurse tërë atë që u cek më lartë e transmeton Buhariu.
Pejgamberi, sal-lall-llahu alejhi ve selem, ka thënë: “Aisheja radijall-llahu anhu, ua kalon grave tjera ashtu siç ua kalon gjella me mish dhe perime (serid) ushqimeve tjera,”
Vërtet njeriu duhet të anojë kah rrjedhja normale e gjakut dhe lëngjeve të tjera të trupit, kurse dimrit duhet intensivisht të ushtrojë, por edhe të rritë aktivitetin e tij seksual.


*Disa nga konditat ku mund te perdoret me sukses hixhama jane:

1. Dhimbja e kokes
2. Dhimbjet e shpines e shtylles kurrizore ne pergjithesi
3. Arthritet
4. Kapslleku dhe barkeqitjet
5. Dobesimi nga arsye te ndryshme
6. Shiatiku apo ishiazi
7. Probleme te lekures
8. Shterngime periodike te barkut
9. Mbipesha
10. Depresioni dhe migrena
11. Steriliteti tek femrat dhe meshkujt*






Habet sevda - Fara e zeze 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Fara e Zezë (Nigella Sativa), Ilaci i çdo Sëmundjeje (mjekesia Islame)*



Fara e zezë është bimë njëvjeçare, që rritet deri në 30 cm. Me kërcell të drejtë dhe me degëzime e gjethe te holla, me lule blu në të përhirtë, me bishtajë dhe fara të dhëmbëzuara.


Vendi i saj është Azia Perëndimore dhe ajo kultivohet në shumë zona të Azisë dhe të Detit Mesdhe, për farat e saj të cilat mblidhen kur piqen.
Farat e bimës kanë një përbërje vaji të qëndrueshëm (melanitin) prej 40% dhe rreth 1.4 % vaj të avullueshëm.


Vaji i farës së zezë përmban një numër acidesh të yndyrshme bazë.
Fara e zezë përmban lëndë Nigellone, e cila është një lloj antioksidi natyral, si dhe Glutathione. Fara e zezë përmban gjithashtu acid Arginine.


Pejgamberi ynë, Muhamedi (Paqja dhe bekimet e Allahut qofshin mbi të!) ka thënë: “Me të vërtetë, kjo fara e zezë është shërim për çdo sëmundje, përveç helmueses.” Aisha tha: “Ç’është helmuesja?” Pejgamberi tha: “Vdekja!” [Trans. Buhariu].


Mjeku i lashtë grek, Destordhiris (ka jetuar në shekullin e parë pas lindjes së Isait alejhi selam), thotë: “Farat e farës së zezë përdoren si ilaç për dhimbjet e kokës, gripit, dhembjet e dhëmbëve dhe krimbat e stomakut. Ato përdoren shumë edhe si nxitës urinimi, nxitës menstruacionesh dhe shtues të qumështit tek nënat gjidhënëse.


Mjeku i njohur arab, Ibën Sina (Avicena – vdekur në vitin 428 Hixhri), në librin e tij të shumënjohur “Statuti i mjekësisë”, thotë: “Shuneza (fara e zezë) është bimë e hidhët që ndalon gëlbazën, pastron kanalet e frymëmarrjes, shpërbën gazrat dhe fryerjet e barkut, pastron në maksimum. E përzierë me uthull ajo shërben si ilaç për puçrrat laktike, duke i lyer ato. Ajo shpërbën tumorët flegmatikë dhe të ngurtë. Po kështu, e përzierë me uthullën, ajo përdoret për plagët flegmatike dhe për zgjeben e qelbëzuar. Fara e zezë bën dobi për ftohjen, veçanërisht e bluar dhe e ruajtur në enë të bërë me fije liri. Ndihmon në dhimbjen e ftohtë të kokës, duke lyer ballin. Nëse lihet në uthull për një natë, pastaj bluhet dhe i jepet të sëmurit për ta nuhatur me hundë, i bën dobi nga dhembjet kronike të kokës. Ajo vret krimbat e barkut, qoftë edhe vetëm me lyerjen e barkut mbi kërthizë. Nxit menstruacionet duke u përdorur disa ditë, dhe pihet e përzierë me mjalt dhe ujë të nxehtë për gurët në veshka dhe në fshikëzën e urinës.”


Një mjek tjetër i njohur arab, Daud el Antaki, thotë: “Përdorimi i farës së zezë çdo mëngjes, të skuqur bashkë me rrush të thatë, skuq lëkurën dhe e pastron atë. Pluhuri i saj ndërpret hemorroidet me ngrënie dhe lyerje. Nëse skuqet me vaj ulliri dhe pikohet vaji në vesh, shëron nga mosdëgjimi, sidomos me yndyrën e farës së jeshile. Tymi i saj largon parazitët. E përzierë me ujin e bimës Colocynth dhe të bimës Ëormëood largon parazitët e barkut duke e lyer barkun mbi kërthizë...”


Janë bërë disa kërkime shkencore për të vërtetuar se fara e zezë ka veti antikancerore dhe forcuese të sistemit imun i cili mbron organizmin nga mikrobet dhe viruset e ndryshme.


Mjekët e specializuar në bimët natyrale këshillojnë për përdorimin e farës së zezë ashtu si është, duke e bluar dhe e përdorur menjëherë pas bluarjes dhe jo të lihet e bluar, sepse vaji avullues që ajo përmban, avullon shpejt dhe kështu i ikin të gjitha vetitë shëruese. Kurse vaji i farës së zezë që ekziston sot në treg nuk ka veti kuruese që mund të përmenden, sepse ai është vetëm vaj i qëndrueshëm, kurse vaji i avullueshëm ka avulluar gjatë fabrikimit të tij.


Fara e zezë e bluar mund të përdoret e përzierë me mjalt, apo duke e tretur në ujë apo në qumësht. Ky është përdorimi më i mirë i farës së zezë.
Mënyra më e thjeshtë për marrjen e farës së zezë është duke vendosur një lugë nga fara e zezë në një pjatë me kos lope ku shtohet edhe vaj ulliri. Kjo është pjata më e dobishme e mëngjesit dhe e mbrëmjes.




Përmbledhje me dobitë e farës së zezë:


-Fara e zezë ndihmon në ruajtjen konstante të temperaturë së trupit.
- Fara e zezë ndihmon në ardhjen dhe shtimin e qumështit te nëna gjidhënëse.
- Fara e zezë ka ndikim nxitës në sistemin imun.
- Fara e zezë është ushqim i shëndetshëm dhe i rëndësishëm për fëmijët, gratë dhe të moshuarit, për shkak të përmbajtjes së saj ushqimore të shumëllojshme.


Vërejtje: Përdorimi i farës së zezë për sëmundje serioze dhe të komplikuara, duhet të bëhet pas këshillimit me mjekun specialist në bimët mjekësore, me qëllim që të arrihet suksesi sa më i plotë dhe i shpejtë, si dhe për të parandaluar ndonjë komplikim apo efekt anësor të mundshëm, sidomos me përzierjen e farës së zezë me bimë të tjera mjekësore.



Fara permban perafersisht 38% karbohidrate, 35% vajra te ndryshem, 21% albumin dhe pjesa tjeter perbehet prej me shume se njeqind substanca te ndryshme. Per t’u permendur jane: vajrat acidike te pangopura, acidi Linolein, acidi alfa-Linolein, vajrat me eter (nigellon, alfa-pinen etj.), vitaminat (B1, B2, B6, Acidi Folik, Niacina), minerallet (hekur, kalcium, magnez, zink, etj.) dhe amino acidet.

Vecorite e vajrave acidik te pangopur:

•Ndihmojne metabolizmen e trupit
•Nevojiten ne rritjen,zhvillimin dhe rinovimin e qelizave
•Ndihmojne ne zhvillimin e hormoneve dhe ne formimin e nje sistemi nervor dhe hormonal-mbrojtes te shendetshem.
•Pengojne shtimin e substancave qe dergojne sinjale alergjike
•Ndalojne qelizat mbrojtese (imunitare) te punojne me shume se c’duhet.
•Kolesterolin ne gjak e kthejne ne nivelet normale
•Pengojne bllokimin e damareve duke rregulluar strukturen e tyre dhe njekohesisht shpejtesin e qarkullimit te gjakut
•Ulin tensjonin dhe reduktojne rrezikun e ashpersimit te damareve dhe infraktit ne zemer
•Ndihmojne ne permiresimin e shpejt te plageve
•Trupi i njeriut nuk i prodhon kete vajra dhe eshte i detyruar t’i marre nga jasht, 1gr. Vaji i Fares se Zeze eshte i mjaftueshem per nevojat ditore.
Vajrat me eter si Nigellon dhe alfa-Pinen zgjerojne rruget e frymarjes, lehtesojne kollitjen, pengojne qelbezimin dhe ndalojne dhimbjen. Nese perdoren rregullisht ulin sheqerin ne gjak. Vitaminat B1, B2 dhe B6 luajne rol ne prodhimin e enzimave dhe forcojne sistemin mbrojtes. Acidi Folik rredukton rrezikun e tensjonit dhe semundjeve te zemres, gjithashtu eshte i nevojshem ne rinovimin e qelizave. Antioksidantet si vitaminat A,E,C dhe Beta-Karetin forcojne sistemin mbrojtes te trupit.

Pervec efektit qe jep Fara e Zeze ne sistemin imunitare,metabolizmen dhe zhvillimin e hormoneve, njekohesisht pastron trupin nga substancat e demshme te quajtura Toxin, perforcon qarkullimin e gjakut, ndihmon ne funksjonin e zorreve dhe rrit shkelqimin e flokeve dhe lekures. Ul tensjonin dhe temperaturen dhe kryen funksjonin e antibiotikeve. Eshte mjaft efektif ndaj semundjeve alergjike si Asthma dhe alergjia ndaj polenave. Per efektin qe ka ne sistemin imunitare eshte i keshillushem perdorimi ne semundjet si AIDS-si, kanceri etj.


Es-Selam Alejkum

Ja disa te dhena per faren e zeze,shpresojm qe do te ndihmojn gjithve

HABETU SEVDA - FARA E BEREQETIT

Na gëzon fakti që t`iu paraqesim në këtë fletushkë disa prej fshehtësive dhe dobive për “kokrrën e zezë” e cila është një ndër mrekullitë e Muhamedit(alejhi selam) në sferën e mjekësisë, krahas të tjerave mrekulli.

Muhamedi(alejhi selam) para 14 shekujve na ka treguar se në “kokrrën e zezë” ka shërim nga çdo sëmundje.

Ebu Hurejra r.a tregon se Muhamedi alejhi selam ka thënë:
“Shërbehuni me kokërr të zezë sepse në të ka shërim për çdo sëmundje përveç vdekjes.”
[Transmeton Buhariu dhe Muslimi]

Kokrra e zezë ndryshe emërtohet edhe si kokrra e bereqetit, lihanëz, qimoni i zi, kumini i zi, kumini indian, kokrra e kamenderit etj. Ndërsa në latinisht quhet Nigela Sativa.

Kokrra e zezë përbëhet prej disa elementeve me ndikim të cilat kanë aromë të këndshme, dobi të çuditshme etj.
Në të ka fosfat, hekur, fosfor, karbohidrate, vajra që kanë sekretet e veta. Përmbajnë antibiotik të gjallë që shkatërrojnë viruset dhe gjëra të tjera si: të pëlleshme aktive, po ashtu përmban enzime tretëse [materie tretëse] anti acetike si dhe materie qetësuese dhe aktivizuare në të njëjtën kohë.

E sa e sa çudira, sekrete dhe dobi gjinden në farën e zezë që ende nuk i kanë hasur hulumtuesit.Pa dyshim, atë do ta gjejnë se u mjafton nga barnatorja dhe mjeku, e në veçanti vaj i saj.
Shkenca bashkëkohore vërteton këtë mrekulli!

Prej kur ka treguar Muhamedi alejhi selam se në kokrrën e zezë ka shërim për çdo sëmundje, shpjeguesit e shkencës së hadithit u orvaten, secili në bazë të angazhimit dhe mundësisë që posedon, që ta sqarojnë dhe ta vërtetojë se vërtetë në kokrrën e zezë ka shërim për çdo sëmundje duke përmendur disa sëmundje që shërohen përmes kokrrës së zezë.

Mirëpo ato sëmundje që ata i përmendën janë shumë pak dhe simbolike.
Andaj si mund të përputhet fjala “çdo” e përmendur në hadithin e lartshënuar "ka shërim prej çdo sëmundje" shpjegues?
Kjo pyetje mbeti kështu gjatë pa përgjigje bindëse deri sa deshi Allahu që një mjekë mysliman në Amerikë i quajtur Dr.Ahmed el-Kadi, Allahu e shpërbleftë e sqaroj mrekullinë profetike dhe e përhapi publikisht.

Ai duke qenë i specializuar ne medicinë, pasi që lexoj hadithin e kokrrës së zezë u inspirua të mendoj se patjetër kokrra e zezë duhet të ketë lidhje me diçka në trupin e njeriut që ka lidhje me çdo sëmundje dhe ajo është sistemi i imunitetit.
Ky sistem është përgjegjës kryesor për mbajtjen e trupit të njeriut nga çdo sëmundje që e sulmon.

Kështu pra Dr.Ahmedi u përqendrua në sistemin e imunitetit dhe solli njëzet vullnetar për të bërë provë.
Disa prej tyre i pajisi me kokërr të zezë. Pas disa ditësh, personat që kishin përdorur kokrrën e zezë, vërejtën përmirësim të dukshëm në sistemin e imunitetit.

Pastaj zgjodhi 2 qeliza nga qelizat e sistemit të imunitetit në gjak.
Njëra prej tyre ndihmon sistemin mbrojtës, kurse tjetra ushqehet me baktere.

- Sa i përket qelizës së parë, në studimin e tij se sa ka ndikuar në të kokrra e zezë, ka konstatuar se është përmirësuar për 72%.
- Kurse qeliza e dytë që ushqehet me baktere dhe sëmundja është përmirësuar, sipas konstatimit të tij, del për 73%.
Kjo është sa i përket kokrrës së zezë në veçanti.

Mirëpo Dr.Ahmet el-Kadi ka thënë se në Kuran është një ajet që flet për mjaltë, fjala e Allahut...
“Në të [mjaltë] ka shërim për njerëzit.” [Kaptina En-Nahl: 69].
E për se të mos i bashkojmë: shërimin e Kuranit [mjaltin] me: shërimin e Sunetit: [kokrrën e zezë]?

Bazuar në këtë, Ai përgatiti një bari të kompozuar prej mjaltës së bletës dhe kokrrës së zezë duke i shtuar edhe hudhër, e cila po ashtu ka dobi të shumta dhe çudira.
Dhe me këtë komponim ka mjekuar të sëmurë nga kanceri dhe si rezultat i përdorimit të këtij bari, ka vërejtur përmirësim në qelizat që ndihmojnë sistemin e imunitetit në 200%, kurse qelizat ngrënëse të baktereve janë përmirësuar 300%.

Dr.Ahmeti u paraqit me këtë hulumtim në Unionin e Instituteve Amerikane të Shkencave Eksperimentale Biologjike.
Unioni ia miratoi këtë hulumtim dhe e publikoi nëpër agjencitë botërore të lajmeve ku u përhap fama e tij.


*Forma dhe përshkrime të provuara në mënyrën e shërimit me kokërr të zezë:
1. Për shërimin e kokë-dhembjes: Ibnul Kajjimi në librin e tij - Zadul Mead - në pjesën speciale rreth - Mjekësisë pejgamberike - ka thënë: Lyerja e kokës me vaj [vajimi] i kokës me të [vaj të kokrrës], bënë dobi kundër kokë-dhembjes së ftohët.
-Mënyra e dytë: “Lyerja e vendit të dhimbjes së kokës duke fërkuar me vaj të kokrrës së zezë”.
-Mënyra e tretë: “Përzihet lëngu [vaji] i kokrrës së zezë me vaj ulliri dhe ky komponim pikohet në hundë”.

2. Për shërimin e migrenës [dhimbjes së gjysmës së kokës apo fytyrës]:
Merret një sasi e lëngut të karafilit të bluar dhe pak vaj i kokrrës së zezë duke i përzier mirë me miell elbi derisa duke i shtuar mjaltë bëhet si brumë.
Kjo materie e përfituar vendoset në vendin e dhimbjes dhe shtrëngohet me ndonjë leckë në mbrëmje duke e mbajtur për tri ditë rresht, duhet pirë vaj të kokrrës së zezë nga një lugë të vogël në mëngjes [esëll].

3. Për shërimin e Rrufës
[flamës]:
Ka thënë Ibnul Kajjimi në “Zadul Mead”: “Nëse ndrydhet kokrra e zezë [bëhet pudër] dhe qitet në fasulet [napë] për ta afruar te hunda dhe që të përthithet gjithherë, largohet flama.
Po nëse fërgohet kokrra e zezë, pastaj ndrydhet duke qenë e njomë dhe qitet në vaj të ullirit, pastaj pikohet tri herë apo katër herë në ditë, ndihmon për ta luftuar flamën e paraqitur me teshtitje intensive”.

4. Për shërimin e dhembjes së dhëmbëve dhe mishit të tyre dhe dhembjeve të bajameve dhe fytit:
Ka thënë Ibnul Kajjimi: Nëse zihet kokrra e zezë me uthull dhe pastaj shpërlahet goja me lëngun e përfituar nga zierja, ndihmon kundër dhimbjes së dhëmbëve nga të ftohtit.
-Mënyra tjetër: Lëngu i përfituar nga vlimi i kokrrës së zezë përdoret duke e shpërlarë gojën, por edhe duke gargaritur, pastaj me vaj të kokrrës së zezë lyhet fyti prej anës së jashtme dhe bajamet nga ana e brendshme.
Hahet një lugë me kokërr të zezë të zier duke e përtypur dhe gëlltitur kur është esëll.

5. Shërimi i dhembjeve të veshit dhe shurdhimit të rastit:
Për trallisje: Të lyhet tëmthi në dy anët [pjesa në mes të ballit, faqeve dhe veshit] dhe pjesa e pasme e kokës me vaj të kokrrës së zezë.
Për dhimbje të veshit: Pikohet në vesh vaji i kulluar mirë i kokrrës së zezë.

6. Për shërimin e sëmundjeve të syrit: Lyhet pjesa rreth syrit me vaj të kokrrës së zezë para se të flejë.
Disa pika të këtij vaji pihen me çfarë do pije të nxehtë apo me lëng të thjeshtë të karotës [shargarepit].

7. Për shërimin e shtangimit të fytyrës: [paralizës së fytyrës - Fascialis paralysis]:
Ibnul Kajjimi ka thënë: “Nëse përdoret vaji i kokrrës së zezë përmes hundës, bën dobi kundër paralizës së fytyrës.”

8. Për shërimin e pagjumësisë [insomnisë]: “Gotës me qumësht të ëmbëlsuar me mjaltë i shtohet një lugë e kokrrës së zezë dhe pihet.”

9. Për shërimin e meningjit [cipës së trurit] dhe trurit: Pihet një lugë me kokërr të zezë dhe pihet lëngu i manaferrës.

10. Për shërimin nga gajasura - mekja - [frymëmarrjes me ndërprerje nga lodhja] dhe frymëmarrjes me vështirësi [gulçimit]: Ibnul Kajjimi ka thënë: Nëse pihet një sasi e vogël e kokrrës së zezë me ujë, ndihmon nga gajasura dhe frymëmarrja me vështirësi [tarentula].

11. Për shërimin e astmës: Inhalohet avulli i vajit të kokrrës së zezë në mëngjes dhe mbrëmje duke futur në gojë çdo mëngjes dhe çdo mbrëmje një lugë me vaj të kokrrës së zezë, i cili përpihet pasi të ketë qëndruar një kohë në gojë, me kusht që kjo të bëhet, në mëngjes, para ushqimit.
Preferohet që përveç kësaj të lyhet kraharori dhe fyti me vaj të kokrrës së zezë para gjumit.
Në përgjithësi sugjerohet përdorimi sa më i tepërt i kokrrës së zezë, sepse një materie që gjendet në të, ndihmon në shërimin e krizave të astmës, në rastet e ndryshme të kollitjes si dhe në shërimin e kollit të bardhë [gërhitjes].

12. Për shërimin e zemrës dhe qarkullimit të gjakut: Këshillohet që sa më tepër të pihet vaji i kokrrës së zezë.

13. Për shërimin e tensionit të lartë të gjakut: Çdo lloj pijeje të nxehtë i shtohen disa pika të vajit të kokrrës së zezë.

14. Për shërimin e të gjitha sëmundjeve të gjoksit dhe bronkitit:
Një lugë e madhe me vaj të kokrrës së zezë, përzihet në një enë me ujë. Nxehet uji derisa të fillon të avullohet dhe përthithet ai avull. Mbi kokë duhet të mbahet një peshqir. Krahas kësaj duhet përdorur lëngun e vluar të trumzës së përzier me vaj të kokrrës së zezë, mëngjes e mbrëmje.

15. Për tretjen e acideve: Disa pika të vajit të kokrrës së zezë qiten në një gotë me qumësht të nxehtë dhe më pas ëmbëlsohet me mjaltë.

16. Për shërimin e sëmundjeve të lukthit dhe zorrëve:
Ka thënë Ibnul Kajjimi: “Kokrra e zezë e pakëson lagështinë [thartirën] e lukthit”

17. Për shërimin e lëndimit të lukthit: Një lugë të vogël të vajit të kokrrës së zezë qitet në një filxhan me mjaltë, pastaj përzihet me një lugë lëvore të njoma të shtegës.
Kështu në periudhën prej dy muajsh, në çdo mëngjes kur është esëll, hahet materia e fituar dhe pas saj pihet një gotë me qumësht pa sheqer.

18. Për shërimin e shtangimit të zorrëve: Merren sasi të barabarta prej jensonit [lloj marule], kumnit dhe mendrës. Përzihen të gjitha, vlohen dhe ëmbëlsohen me mjaltë.
Këtij kompozimi i shtohet një lugë e vogël me vaj të kokrrës së zezë dhe pihet duke qenë i nxehtë.
Preferohet lyerja e vendit ku ka dhembje me vaj të kokrrës së zezë.

19. Për shërimin e mëlçisë [shetkës]: Një shtresë e brumit të fituar nga kokrra e zezë me vaj të ullirit, qitet në ndonjë fashë dhe para se të flejë vendoset në anën e majtë pasi të jetë ngrohur pak. Në të njëjtën kohë, duhet pi një gotë të ujit të vluar të ang.fenugreek me mjaltë të përzier me një lugë të vogël të vajit të kokrrës së zezë.
Kjo terapi duhet të zgjasë dy javë.

20. Për shërimin e fryrjes dhe lirimit të gazrave: Ka thënë Ibnul Kajjimi:
“Kokrra e zezë, largon fryrjen [vajtjen], hap kanalet e mbyllura dhe liron gazrat”.
Mënyra: Filxhanit të kafes apo gotës së çajit i shtohen tri pika të vajit të kokrrës së zezë.

21. Për shërimin e jashtëqitjes: Një jogurti i qitet një lugë e madhe me vaj të kokrrës së zezë dhe pihet. Kjo terapi merret derisa të humbet jashtëqitja krejtësisht në periudhën prej tri ditësh.

22. Për shërimin e dobësimit seksual: Bluhen 200 gr. prej kokrrës së zezë mirë me vaj të ullirit dhe i shtohen këto materie: 100 gr arab, luban mashkullor - të bluar [lloj gome apo guri, që nxirret prej disa bimëve, i cili përtypet si çamçakëz dhe nuk përpihet], 50 mil vaj të kokrrës së zezë, 50 mil vaj ulliri dhe 200 ml mjaltë të kulluar.
Të gjitha këto përzihen dhe duhet ngrënë një lugë prej këtij komponimi me çdo racion ushqimi.

23. Për stimulimin e sasisë së urinës, gjakut menstrual dhe qumështit: Ibnul Kajjimi ka thënë:
“Nëse ndrydhet [bluhet] kokrra e zezë, brumoset me mjaltë, shkrihet pastaj me ujë të nxehtë dhe pihet, ndihmon në rritjen e sasisë së urinës, gjakut të menstruacionit dhe qumështit po nëse konsumohet shumë ditë”.
Mënyra tjetër: Lyhet kocka publike [e mbi vetës] me vaj të kokrrës së zezë, të ëmbëlsuar me mjaltë, çdo ditë para gjumit.

24. Për shërimin e shpinës dhe dhembjeve të nyejve [reumatizmit]:
Ngrohet mesatarisht vaji i kokrrës së zezë dhe në vendin e dhembjes bëhet masazh e fortë me vajin e ngrohur.
Krahas kësaj pihet një lugë e madhe e vajit të kokrrës së zezë tri herë në ditë.
Mënyra tjetër: Mjalti i përzier me vaj të kokrrës së zezë pihet. Ky komponim i largon dhimbjet e nyejve.

25. Për shërimin e [varrave] plagëve të rënda dhe të lehta: Një grusht me kokrra të zeza vlohet në një enë me ujë, pastaj me kokrrat e vluara mbulon plagën për 15 minuta ose më tepër, duke lëvizur vendin e saj vetvetiu.
Pas kësaj, para se të flejë, lyhet plaga me vaj të kokrrës së zezë duke mos e lidhur as shtrënguar me diç.

26. Shpejton ngjitjen e thyerjeve: Gjella e përgatitur prej thjerrëze [lloj groshe e quajtur në arabisht ades], qepe, vezëve të ziera dhe një lugë të madhe të pluhurit [pudrës] së kokrrës së zezë.
Në anën tjetër duhet bërë masazh vendet e afërta me ashtin e thyer që e pasojnë fashën [gjipsin] me vaj të kokrrës së zezë. Pas heqjes së gjipsit nga vendi i lënduar, lyhet vendi me vaj të ngrohur të kokrrës së zezë dhe bëhet masazh.

27. Për forcimin e eshtrave të butë dhe paralizës së fëmijëve: Në një dhomë të ngrohtë, fëmija i zhveshur krejtësisht, shpërthehet lehtë me thera të peshkut duke i bërë masazh më pas me vaj të kokrrës së zezë dhe duke e pirë tri herë në ditë nga një lugë të vajit të peshkut.

28. Për ndërprerjen e rënies së flokëve: Duhet ta lyesh lëkurën e kokës me limon duke përfshirë gjithë kokën.
Dhe në atë gjendje duhet të qëndrosh 15 minuta.
Pastaj laje kokën me ujë dhe shampon. Kur ta përfundosh larjen, tere kokën mirë dhe lyeje me vaj të kokrrës së zezë tërë lëkurën e kokës. Në këtë mënyrë vazhdo një javë dhe nëse donë Allahu, do të ndërpritet përfundimisht rënja e flokëve.

29. Për shërimin e zgjebes: Një lugë me kokrra të zeza të ndrydhura, një filxhan me uthull të butë dhe një lugë e vogël me lëng të hudhrës, të gjitha këto përzihen dhe me këtë konponim lyhet vendi me zgjebe, pasi të jenë larguar qimet e vogla përreth dhe pasi të jetë ngacmuar [prerë] zgjeba.
Pastaj lidhet vendi i lyer dhe lihet ashtu i lidhur prej mëngjesit deri në mbrëmje.
Lyhet me vaj të kokrrës së zezë gjatë një jave.

30. Për shërimin e urdhjes [sëmundje e lëkurës]: Pjesa e përfshirë me urdhje, lyhet me vaj të kokrrës së zezë çdo ditë.

31. Për shërimin e hurdhave [likeneve] dhe të gjitha llojeve të tyre: Marrim një gotë me kokërr të zezë të ndrydhur, një gotë me uthull të mollës dhe një gotë me vaj të kokrrës së zezë.
Së pari vlohet uthulla e mollës, pastaj i shtohet gota me kokërr të zezë dhe përzihet derisa të shteret njëra në tjetrën. Me këtë materie lyhet pjesa e sëmurë në afat prej një jave.

32. Për shërimin e lythave: Lyhet lythi me fletë të burdullakut [bot.] dhe pasi të teret lyhet me vaj të kokrrës së zezë. Kështu vepron 15 ditë, duke pirë tri herë gjatë kësaj periudhe nga një lugë të vogël me vaj të kokrrës së zezë.

33. Për shërimin e vitiligos [sëmundje e lëkurës] dhe gërbulës - lebrës: Ibnul Kajjimi ka thënë:
Kokrra e zezë është e dobishme kundër gërbulës. Nëse kokrra ndrydhet me uthull dhe pastaj lyhet me të gërbula, vitiligoja e zezë [sëmundja e lëkurës që e bënë lëkurën e zezë ose e qëron dhe e zverdhë] dhe zbokthi i trashë,
bënë dobi dhe i shëron këto.

34. Për shërimin e akneve [puçrrave]: Një gotë me kokrra të zeza dhe gjysmë gote me lëvore të shegës ndrydhën në një enë. Pasi të ndrydhën përzihen me një gotë uthull të mollës. Ky komponim i fituar ngrohet deri në temperaturën sa mund t’i përballojë lëkura e të sëmurit. Pastaj materia e nxehtë e përfituar përzihet me masë të barabartë të vajit të kokrrës së zezë dhe lyhen pastaj aknet dhe lythat.

35. Për shërimin e sëmundjeve të lëkurës në përgjithësi: Duhet të kompozohen sasitë e barabarta të vajit të kokrrës së zezë dhe vajit [lëngut] të trëndafilit dhe sasia e dyfishtë e miellit të grurit [p.sh 100 ml vaj + 100 ml vaj + 200 gr miell]. Vendi i sëmurë pastrohet mirë me materien e përfituar dhe në mëngjesin e hershëm drejtohet kah rrezet e diellit. Preferohet që gjatë murimit, i sëmuri të heq dorë nga ushqimet që shkaktojnë alergji si: veja, peshku, mango etj.

36. Për shërimin e dermatistit [ikzimeve] - pezmatimit akut të lëkurës: Vendi i pezmatuar lyhet me vaj të kokrrës së zezë.

37. Për shërimin e gjendjeve të nervozizmit: Në filxhanin me kafe apo me çaj i qesim 5 pika të vajit të kokrrës së zezë.

38. Për shërimin e kancerit lokalal: Vendi i sëmundjes lyhet me vaj të kokrrës së zezë tri herë në ditë dhe pas ushqimit merret lëngu i karotës i përzier me një lugë të kokrrës së zezë të ndrydhur në afat prej tre muajsh.

39. Për shërimin e sëmundjes së sheqerit: Një gotë me kokërr të zezë të ndrydhur, një lugë me kopër [bot. Bimë aromatike, përdoret për gjella] të njomë, gjysmë gote me kokërr të krenit të egër [perime që ka fara djegëse, arab. Habbur-reshad], një gotë me lëvore të bluara të shegës, një gotë me fara të bluara këto përdorën së bashku me vaj të kokrrës së zezë kur është esëll.

40. Për shërimin e sëmundjeve gjinekologjike dhe obstetrike: Jensonit [lloj marulle] të vluar dhe të ëmbëlsuar me mjaltë, i shtojmë një lugë të vogël me vaj të kokrrës së zezë dhe pihet 5 herë në ditë gjatë periudhës prej 40 ditësh. Preferohet përdorimi i vajit të kokrrës së zezë me çdo pije të nxehtë për të gjitha sëmundjet gjinekologjike.

41. Për pastrimin e kthjelltësisë së fytyrës: Përziej një lugë të vajit të kokrrës së zezë me një lugë të vajit të ullirit dhe lyeje fytyrën me të. Qëndro në atë gjendje për një orë, pastaj laje fytyrën me ujë dhe sapun.

42. Për aktivizimin e mendjes dhe shpejtimin e memories: Vlohet mendra [bima e nënës], ëmbëlsohet me mjaltë dhe i shtohet një lugë e vogël me vaj të kokrrës së zezë. Ky çaj i përfituar pihet i ngrohtë.

43. Për evitimin e plogështisë: Një lugë e mesme [ e sheqerit] me vaj të kokrrës së zezë, qitet në një gotë lëng portokalli. Kjo pije pihet kur është esëll për çdo ditë. Kjo terapi zgjatë 10 ditë.*




*Shërimi me anë të Rukjes   * 
Përktheu: Enver Azizi


 Kohëve të fundit në shoqërinë tonë është përhapur shërimi me anë të Rukjes, një gjë që nuk është e ndaluar. Kjo dukuri ka sjellë edhe disa gabime, ku disa rrenacakë dhe magjistarë po e mbulojnë mashtrimin u tyre me petkun e Rukjes, e për këtë shkak në këtë artikull desha të sqaroj disa kritere që duhet të kemi parasysh. 




*E para: Rukja nuk ka të bëjë me njerëz të veçantë. Ajo nuk është lëmi që lyp ndonjë studim special, as nuk lyp ndonjë prirje të madhe. Është një lloj lutjeje për çdo njeri që i lutet Allahut dhe i di rregullat e lutjes.



E dyta: Rukja ka kriteret e veta, të cilat i kanë përmendur dijetarët(1), e ato janë:

1- Të jenë shprehje të qarta dhe të kuptueshme; 

2- Në to, të mos ketë shirk e as të kërkosh ndihmë nga dikush tjetër pos Allahut.

Auf b. Malik tregon: I Dërguari i Allahut, paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të, ka thënë: “Nuk ka problem nëse bën Rukje, kur nuk bëhet shirk në të.”(2)

3- Të mos bëhet Rukje në vende apo gjendje të ndaluar, p.sh., në momentin kur je xhunub, në varreza etj.

4- Gjatë Rukjes të mos përdoren sharje, mallkime, fjalë fyese etj.

5- Të mos jetë i bindur se Rukja ka ndikim vetvetiu.

E treta: Ndodh nganjëherë që gjatë Rukjes të bëhen disa gabime, që vërtetojnë se ai që po bën rukje është magjistar, ose së paku bidatçi, si p.sh.:

1- Rukje me anë të zmadhuesve të zërit, me telefon ose u bën Rukje një grupi njerëzish përnjëherë. Kjo fetva është e dhënë nga Komisioni i Përhershëm për Fetva, i cili thotë se Rukja të bëhet aty për aty, duke e argumentuar se kjo është në kundërshtim me atë që ka vepruar i Dërguari i Allahut, paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të, dhe shokët e tij. Muhamedi, paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të, thotë: Kush shpik diçka të re në fenë tonë ajo është e refuzuar.(3).

2- Prekja e gruas

Nuk lejohet prekja e trupit të gruas, të cilën e ke të lejuar të martohesh me të.

Komisioni i Përhershëm për Fetva thotë: Nuk lejohet që të preket gruaja gjatë Rukjes, por vetëm duhet t’i lexohet nga larg.(4)

3- Nuk duhet të përvetësohet rukja, sepse Allahu subhanehu ve teala e ka bërë Rukjen shkak për t’u shëruar, pa marrë parasysh se a e di se çfarë sëmundje ka, sihr (magji), mësysh apo diçka tjetër.

4- Të vetmuarit me gruan e huaj gjatë Rukjes. I Dërguari i Allahut, paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të, ka thënë: Mos të veçohet kush me gruan e huaj, pos me mahrem (me atë që e ka të ndaluar martesën).(5)

5- Rrahja e pacientit apo lidhja e tij. Disa nga ata që bëjnë Rukje i rrahin, i lidhin apo i ngufasin pacientët me pretekstin, se ajo mënyrë i largon xhinët. Dijetari i njohur Abdulaziz b. Bazi thotë: Ai që bën Rukje duhet të largohet nga kjo mënyrë, sepse mund të dëmtohet pacienti(6), ai vetëm duhet t’i lexojë Kuran dhe të bëjë lutje për të. Kjo gjë është e përcjell nga i Dërguari i Allahut, paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të. Sikur të ketë qenë e dobishme kjo gjë, atë do ta sqaronte i Dërguari i Allahut subhanehu ve teala.

6- Të kërkosh nga pacienti që të therë dash, gjel apo të ngjashme me shpresën se kjo gjë do ta ndihmojë për t’u shëruar. Në një nga fetvatë e Komisionit të Përhershëm për Fetva thuhet: Të shkosh për Rukje tek ai që lexon ajete Kurani dhe urdhëron therjen e dashit, kaut e të ngjashme është bidat dhe ngrënie e pasurisë së dikujt në mënyrë të padrejtë.(7)

7- T’i kërkosh emrin e nënës pacientit apo ndonjë pjesë nga rrobat e tij.

Komisioni i Përhershëm për Fetva thotë: Është e ndaluar që të shkohet për Rukje tek ai që pretendon se i di të fshehtat, as nuk lejohet që t’i dërgohet diçka nga rrobat, as që t’i besohet se çfarë thotë ai.(8)

8- Të urdhërohet pacienti që të mbajë ndonjë kafshë, apo në shtëpinë e tij të vihet ndonjë kafshë, qoftë qen apo ujk. Komisioni i Përhershëm thotë se kjo gjë është një lloj besëtytnie.(9).

9- Përdorimi i hajmalive

Ato janë disa letra në të cilat shkruhen disa ajete nga Kurani apo diçka tjetër, kjo pa dyshim është e ndaluar.

Komisioni i Përhershëm për Fetva thotë: Të mbaj me vete dikush hajmali që ka të shkruar diçka nga Kurani është haram. Por të ketë të shkruar diçka tjetër është edhe më keq. Kategorizimi i të keqes bëhet sipas qëllimit të personit i cili e bën atë. Ajo mund të jetë, ose shirk i vogël, ose bidat dhe mëkat. Pa marrë parasysh, ky veprim assesi nuk është i lejuar(10).

10- Të shkruarit e ndonjë sure apo disa ajete nga Kurani në letër, hamer apo diçka tjetër dhe larja e tyre me ujë. Në një nga fetvatë e Komisionit të Përhershëm për Fetva thuhet: Shkrimi i sures dhe ajeteve të Kuranit në letër dhe larja e tyre me ujë dhe shafran, e pastaj të pihet prej saj me shpresë se ajo do të sjellë begati, dituri, pasuri, shëndet etj., kjo nuk është përcjell nga i Dërguari i Allahut, paqja dhe bekimi i Allahut qofshin mbi të, që ka vepruar për vete e as për dikë tjetër. Ai nuk ka mësuar dikë të veprojë kështu, e as shokët e tij nuk kanë vepruar kështu. Sikur të ketë qenë kjo gjë e mirë do t’i jepte dikujt leje që të vepronte kështu(11).

E Katërta: Ai që bën Rukje duhet që ta lexojë Kuranin mirë, t’i dijë duatë që janë të transmetuara, të cilat i kanë përmendur dijetarët në librat e tyre, si p.sh., Imam Neveviu në librin “El Edhkar”, Ibën Tejmije në librin “Fjala e bukur”, Ibën Kajimi në librin “El-vabilu sajjib min kelami tajib” etj.

Po ashtu ai që bën Rukje duhet të ketë sjellje të mirë dhe të mos ketë tek ai shenja mëkati dhe gjëra të urryera. Pra, këto janë disa gjëra, të cilat duhen t’i kenë parasysh ata që kanë marrë përsipër këtë detyrë*

----------


## gjilan55

ku mund te gjindet fara e zeze

----------


## Lulzim7

Kete ilac mund ta gjesh ne shume barnatore por edhe ne librari fetare islame ne shume qytete te Kosoves , per cka te nevojitet? (pyet edhe per Hixhame ne keto librari)???

----------


## projekti21_dk

Mjekësia popullore është e njohur edhe para krishtit.
S'do mend se edhe fetë e kanë përvetësuar këtë të arritur shkencore të kohës gjithmonë për t'i ndihmuar njerëzimit.

----------


## projekti21_dk

> Tekst i gjate dhe se lexova deri ne A, por  e kuptova per ça eshte fjala.
> Gje e mire kjo se para pak ditesh degjova nje interviste te ministrit te shendetesisie te Afganistanit qe tha se mese paku 60% te afganve ishin ne gjendje te keqe psikike pas luftrave dhe rrethanave ne te cilat jetonin. Ndoshta kjo i sheron.


Përshëndetje Iliri,
e them me keqardhje por këtë gjendje e kemi në truallin tonë. Besoj të kesh dëgjuar para pak ditësh kur në lajme u tha se numri i vetvrasjeve është dhe po shtohet në Kosovë. Kjo është pasojë e postraumave. Populli ynë ka përjetuar traumat më të tmerrshe, po përjeton akoma trauma të të tmerrshme si pasojë e pasigurisë për jetë, papunësi .... prandaj është e natyrshme te në një popullësi të tillë të zënë vend përrallat e t'u besohet përrallave...
Lëreni e mos e përgojoni pejgamberin ju që prehet në xhenet, por të kujdesemi për popullin që ta ketë xhenet në këtë dynja!
Varfëria e halli ,- thotë fjala të con në dere të hasmit dhe të bën të besosh gjithëcka.

----------


## ramazan_it

> Përshëndetje Iliri,
> e them me keqardhje por këtë gjendje e kemi në truallin tonë. Besoj të kesh dëgjuar para pak ditësh kur në lajme u tha se numri i vetvrasjeve është dhe po shtohet në Kosovë. Kjo është pasojë e postraumave. Populli ynë ka përjetuar traumat më të tmerrshe, po përjeton akoma trauma të të tmerrshme si pasojë e pasigurisë për jetë, papunësi .... prandaj është e natyrshme te në një popullësi të tillë të zënë vend përrallat e t'u besohet përrallave...
> Lëreni e mos e përgojoni pejgamberin ju që prehet në xhenet, por të kujdesemi për popullin që ta ketë xhenet në këtë dynja!
> Varfëria e halli ,- thotë fjala të con në dere të hasmit dhe të bën të besosh gjithëcka.


A ka mundësi ti Adem që të na e bësh të kuptueshme se si mund që të ketë ki popull xhenetin në këtë dunja????!!!!

----------


## projekti21_dk

> A ka mundësi ti Adem që të na e bësh të kuptueshme se si mund që të ketë ki popull xhenetin në këtë dunja????!!!!


Përshëndetje ramazan. Unë besoj edhe ti e di qysh është xheneti i kësaj dynjaje, por mos e mashtroni popullin hallexhi me dogmat:"myslimani duhet të vuajë në këtë botë që ta gjejë xhenetin në botën tjetër". Jepni edhe shembuj të mirë nga feja, mos mbillni frikë e tmerr në popull se edhe ashtu ka 100.000 telashe e halle dhe i ka humbur udha në oborr. Këta mashtrues e keqinterpretues të fesë e keqpërdorues të Kuranit Famëlartë ka për t'i djegur zjarri i xhehenemit.
Populli ynë ka përjetuar 100.000 mynxyra, prandaj mos e shfrytëzoni gjendjen e mjerë të tijë, për të mos e gjetur rrugën e vërtetë kurrë!

----------


## >_Ilirian_>

> Përshëndetje ramazan. Unë besoj edhe ti e di qysh është xheneti i kësaj dynjaje, por mos e mashtroni popullin hallexhi me dogmat:"myslimani duhet të vuajë në këtë botë që ta gjejë xhenetin në botën tjetër". Jepni edhe shembuj të mirë nga feja, mos mbillni frikë e tmerr në popull se edhe ashtu ka 100.000 telashe e halle dhe i ka humbur udha në oborr. Këta mashtrues e keqinterpretues të fesë e keqpërdorues të Kuranit Famëlartë ka për t'i djegur zjarri i xhehenemit.
> Populli ynë ka përjetuar 100.000 mynxyra, prandaj mos e shfrytëzoni gjendjen e mjerë të tijë, për të mos e gjetur rrugën e vërtetë kurrë!



I nderuari Mr. Gashi, 

Feja Islame ka perqellim modestin, e jo varferin.
Te arrish nivelin e shteteve perendimore, kjo nenkupton ta zhytësh popullin ne kredi deri ne fyt, saqe as femit e femijeve te tyre nuk mund te nxirreshin. Keto tentacione per nje jete me te mir hiq pa punuar sic bejn sot shqiptaret e kosoves, eshte veshtir te nxirresh ! Por ne te njejten kohe, kur evropa dhe shtetet fqinj nuk duan te bejn biznes me ty, atehere si mendon qe ta besh kosoven "xhennet" mbi tok ?! Ne s'prodhojm asgje, s'shesim asgje, ne vetem konsumojm duke i pasuruar ata qe prodhojn. Ketu si ka fajët feja, por qeverit kukulla qe udheheqin nje shtet paleval sic eshte Kosova !

Puna eshte farzë në Islam, kurse kamata eshte rreptesisht e ndaluar ! Ja nje bazë e fort, per nje ekomoni  te shendosh !

----------


## Lulzim7



----------


## Lulzim7



----------


## Lulzim7



----------


## Lulzim7



----------


## OPARI

te tille doktore ndodhen vetem neper vendet e varfera dhe nuk me duket cudi qe ekziston akoma ne shqiperi
dhe lezete eshte se vetem feja islame i sheron
disa artikuj te tille ja nxierr bojen dhe fese islame

----------


## Lulzim7

ti gjendesh neper Evrope po nuk shef pervec se ndertesave te medha dhe stadiumeve e diskotekave. Per fat nuk ka shume persona qe din te bejn kete pune, te jesh i bindur se i pari do shkosh ti ............

----------


## Lulzim7

*Kush ka durim te degjoj kete kendim kurani per qetesim ,* e per semundje te ndryshme psiqike(sihri,epilepsise,nervoz,depresion ,stres..... etc) nese veren dicka ne trupin e tij atehere le ta dije se ka nevoje per sherim ....All-llahu ju dhashte durim ,sherim e udhezim te drejte gjithve.....

----------


## Lulzim7

*Kurani eshte sherim per besimtaret. Allahu i Madheruar thote: "Thuaj: "Ai (Kurani) është udhërrëfyes dhe shërim për besimtarët". Por ata që nuk besojnë, janë të shurdhër dhe të verbër, njësoj si të thirreshin prej vendeve të largëta." [Fussilet, 44] Dhe thote: "Ne shpallim nga Kurani atë që është shërim dhe mëshirë përbesimtarët e që mohuesve keqbërës u shton vetëm humbje." [El Isra, 82]. Allahu nuk ka zbritur nga qielli ndonje sherim me te dobishem, me gjitheperfshires, me madheshtor dhe me efektiv per heqjen e semundjes se sa Kurani, i cili eshte sherim per zemrat nga semundja e injorances, e dyshimit, e pasigurise, etj. Do te mjaftonte vetem surja "El Fatiha" per t'u kuruar me te nga çdo semundje e shpirtit dhe e trupit, nese njeriu do ta praktikonte ashtu si duhet kurimin me te. Si behet kjo? Dije se te gjitha ajetet qe lexohen per sherim, lutjet dhe rukjet e ndryshme qe kane ardhur ne Kuran dhe Sunet, jane te dobishme dhe sheruese ne vetvete, por megjithekete ato kerkojne pranim nga zemra dhe vendosmeri te forte nga i semuri.*

----------


## SKIFTERI&12.05

> *Kush ka durim te degjoj kete kendim kurani per qetesim ,* e per semundje te ndryshme psiqike(sihri,epilepsise,nervoz,depresion ,stres..... etc) nese veren dicka ne trupin e tij atehere le ta dije se ka nevoje per sherim ....All-llahu ju dhashte durim ,sherim e udhezim te drejte gjithve.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B3WAk...eature=related


pytje a mund te sherohet i semuri vet duke e degjuar audio apo patjeter te orjentohet te ata qe kendojn rukje.

----------


## freiheit

duhet te shkruani qe nuk mbani pergjegjesi per efektet, per ndryshe mbani pergjegjesi para ligjit te RSH.

----------


## Lulzim7

selam alejkum, mvaresiht per cfare semundje ....(psiqike) natyrisht qe te ata persona qe dine te bejne rukje(lexim kurani,lutje) te japin keshilla ne vazhdimesi,me ndihmen e All-llahut inshAll-llah sherohen po te degjojne kete eshte shume mire, por edhe mund te verejne se a kane nevoje per sherim nga Kurani famelarte apo nga ilac tjeter....All-llahu ju ndihmofte gjithve..... une e degjoj pa kurrnjefare problemi.......per kunder asaj edhe me qeteson kur e degjoj......

----------


## EuroStar1

> duhet te shkruani qe nuk mbani pergjegjesi per efektet, per ndryshe mbani pergjegjesi para ligjit te RSH.


Nuk shkruhet RSH por Republika Islamike e Shqiperise

ps: Padyshim qe do kete nje konkurence te madhe mes farmacive dhe profecive.  Nuk e di por kam nje parandjenje se do falimentojne doktoret dhe farmacite pas keti zbulimi madheshtore.

----------

